# Found a Racing Pigeon



## Valleriani (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello, first off, I'm actually in Sweden right now, but the pages here are pretty hard to understand, and I'm looking for some advice. I've attempted to contact the club right now via email so hopefully they reply.

Two days ago, on our walk back at around 6PM, we were greeted by a Pigeon sitting at our steps to our door. He was pretty much sitting there zoned out. We gave him some food (grain/rice/etc)/water and went inside since we read that they might just be tired.

He didn't leave and it was getting late, we brought him in because there are ALOT of cats here and surely he would of been jumped on. He didn't complain or fight, he just seemed so zoned out to care.

We put him first in a large plastic box, but now he s in a small room for himself, and has a window cracked open (upwards) for fresh air and the room is kept in a good temp (not super warm and not super cold.) He began eating sometime yesterday night and drinking water, which is good. We don't mind overall and he has alot of room to do what he want too, etc. 

Since he has been walking around we attempted to let him go today, and he didn't want to really fly, he preferred the ground, I left him alone for a little bit, but he really didn't want to go anywhere again. Thinking maybe he was still exhausted so we put him back in the room he was in. Maybe still shaken up?

From what I can see there are no physical issues with him, if anything a bit shaken up. He doesn't seem to want to fly and hes pretty fluffed up, I'm not sure if this is a sign of being afraid or hes just sleeping. He seems to use both wings (to stretch/etc) but he doesn't move often, mostly to eat/drink, but he pretty much sleeps most of the time. 

I'm hoping the owners can get him, because I don't really think he wants to fly at this time, though maybe he'll feel better in a few days. I also would of taken him somewhere but with no car and little money it's pretty hard to throw around stuff. But I'll try to do what I can! 

I'll grab pics soon, thanks!


----------



## Valleriani (Jun 9, 2011)

His ID if anyone was wondering, maybe someone can do better searching then I can: S-86 01 239

I've found his club, sent a email, but I would prefer to find the owner too just in case, never know.

Two days ago, still in the large container, I didn't wish to use the flash so sorry about the quality. 










Yesterday, eating some food, he looks better now too. Just a note, the whole floor is covered by newspapers now.



















Today, tried to let him go, this was one of the pictures I figured I'd get before he took off.. Except he didn't leave.










He doesn't look too bad, does anyone want me to take anything specific of him? Maybe to check him more

P.S. We change the newspapers 3 times a day because he tends to poop a good amount.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Well done for taking him in. Excellent pics.

Depending on how he came to be there, it's indeed possible he's just tired out from a race.

Can you give us an idea of how his droppings look? They don't necessarily signify too much with a tired out or stressed bird, but over a couple of days and in conjunction with general appearance and behavior can be a pointer to possible uderlying health issues.

Maybe you could just check in his mouth for any unusual substance? Mouth should be pretty much a pink(ish) color, with no obstructions.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I just wanted to post a quick reply until more experienced members see this thread. 

This pigeon sounds like he needs some immediate supportive care from someone. If you go to this link and read the thread this can give you some handy information to get your lil pal settled for the moment. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/resources/firstaid.html

You definitely need to get the pigeon captured and in a secured, warmed environment as per the instructions above. The bird MUST be warmed prior to being given some rehydration solution. instructions to make up the solution. And heating suggestions Are also listed in the thread above. 

A safe way to give the bird the rehydration formula is by offering the bird body temperature (not hot) rehydration solution. This may encourage the bird to drink. Giving liquids By syringe directly into tue beak should be avoided if possible as in an already sick bird there is a high chance of aspiration.

A bird that is sleeping most of the time, And reluctant to fly certainly sounds like a sick pigeon to me. If it is a race bird that cannot find it's way home may have met with trauma, dehydration , or starvation, any of which could effect the birds condition now. 

If you would please do as above, and also answer the following questions that may assist; 

1. Inspect the bird - see if it has any cuts or abrasions ; these may be tiny puncture wounds, so inspect carefully between feathers
2. Look inside it's mouth - what color is it, and can you see yellow or white deposits within. 
3. Any assymetrical anatomy, or unusual bumps
4. Photos of the bird at rest, photos of it's droppings - does it have droppings

Good luck valleriani


----------



## Valleriani (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is a droppings picture. Just took it.

As for the mouth shot, how could I do that? I don't want to aggravate him more and I'm not sure how I can check the inside? He has been eating/drinking, and From outside appearances his break and general area around it seem standard.

As for the links I'll check them out now and see anything I've missed. I'd like to note again I don't have any transportation right now and I do live in Sweden. I've contacted which is hopefully the owner now from several google searches, and I'm hoping he'll reply soon.  For now the best interest is making sure the bird is as comfortable as possible and theres nothing wrong with him/etc.


----------



## Valleriani (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh also, I checked his feathers around for any cuts/wounds/etc and there doesn't seem to be any issues, and there doesn't seem to be any bumps out of the ordinary. No blood or anything like that. And again, I couldn't check the inside of his mouth though.

He seems a bit afraid again from the handling (I was as gentle as possible etc, but of course I'm sure he's not used tome.) so I'm going to let him be for a bit and read up more while I do on that site you gave an adjust accordingly.


----------



## Valleriani (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is one of him resting just now. He's sleeping again. I've replaced his water with a more room temperature water. I would believe after a day (specially from the heat here) that his body temp should be well enough. I don't have any gator-aid or anything to add, but I'll go grab some tonight for him. Are there any standard things that can be added to the water? I do know he has been drinking it however.

I closed the window a bit however, hopefully this will be okay (Maybe I'll only open it a few hours a day) Mainly to keep the room at a good room temperature. Let me know if this is incorrect. It's not cold here at all really however, last few days we've had crazy weather, today is not bad though, overcast, no rain.. T-Shirt weather of course.


----------



## Valleriani (Jun 9, 2011)

Using the tactic the page stated to 'drip' water down, I was able to get him to drink a good amount, so that worked good! I also added a larger bowl of water instead.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

It sounds like you are doing a really good job valleriani. I had a look at the photo of the dropping and it looked like the faecal component could potentially be just bile. If you spread out the few al component in his dropping is there any small particles in it suggestive of digested food, or not? If it is just green like paint then it could be bile only. 

It is good that you have given him something to drink - you should try and get some human rehydration solution if u can as this will help him with any electrolyte and energy deficiencies. 

Have u been putting seed in the cage (he may not eat in front of you), you need to check by feeling the crop - a digestive sac pigeons have on their chest above the breastbone) if it is empty, try giving him a few seeds, seeing if they digest - recheck 6 hours later, if they are digested and not in the crop - feel free to start hand feeding him regularly. 

If there is still food in it prior to feeding do not feed- you need to ensure crop contents are passing.

Some frozen corn and peas are an easy, digestible alternative to seed if u do not have seed. just place in hot water for a minute or so, ensure they are at body temperature prior to feeding. 

Good luck! 

Susie

P.S you can hold the birdwrapped in a towel, during feeding/drinking sessions and also when inspecting the mouth. To inspect the mouth secure bird with one hand, with the other hand pinch gently at te base of the beak with one. Finger on either side - it should pop open allowing you access 

Will he drink on his own yet?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

What is the temperature in the room where you have the pigeon? He looks particularly unwell in the last picture. He needs warmth as per the suggestions in the guideline UNLESS the room is warm like a greenhouse normally


----------



## Valleriani (Jun 9, 2011)

He has been pecking at the food, normally when I put the food infront of him. Right now he's taking a nice sleep so I'm not going to bother him. 

He doesn't drink too often unless I bug him too (via putting the water infront of him and splashing the water a bit. Ive been doing this every few hours in order for him to drink. I'm not sure how much 'is good' but he gets a few rounds in each time.

How many seeds should I give him exactly? What's healthy for them?

I got a hold of a club member and hes finding out who the owner is. He says the bird has been missing for a few days now, and he's seems like he's exhausted tired. He's going to see if he can get someone who can help out soon down here which is great.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

First off all you need to see that the crop is em


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Valleriani, the reason i asked about heat is that if a bird is not warmed properly, it may not be able to digest the food. Feel his crop gently, as I described above prior to feeding, it should be empty before you feed the bird. Feed him perhaps enough that you can feel them within the crop, and wait for them to pass - if the seeds are not passing, then different interventions are needed for this bird. 

Once they pass through the crop (as evidenced by an empty sac on the birds chest with no seeds in it) then u can feed more, and also leave a dish of seed with the bird.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Also ask the club member what the birds likely fate will be if it is returned. Often sOme racing pigeon owners may 'cull' bird that do not return/ are slow to return - I'm sure after your hard effort you wouldn't want him or her returned only to be killed! 

Good luck valleriani


----------



## Valleriani (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help so far.

The bird is not doing well. My girlfriend wrapped him lightly in towels. I used a warm bottle trick wrapped in a towel. The room is at room temp, its a bit hot in the house because we don't have AC. 

But he's again hitting the state of when we got him, very woozy and closing his eyes alot. I'm worried about him alot. His crop seems rather empty, I could of swore he ate but he could of been just pecking at it. 

I will ask them as well, defiantly would be pointless on there part if there just going to kill it, I'd rather find a good home for him if thats the case. I'm really wondering though what the birds been through and I hope he get better soon. We'll try to keep him a bit warm tonight though.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Really critical at this stage that you get some actual electrolytes and energy into him - please get some human electrolyte formula, or make up some as follows: 


Quoting feefo: 

After the dove has been warmed (that will take about an hour on a heat pad) mix 1 pint warm water with 1/2 tablespoon of glucose, or honey or sugar and half a teaspoon of salt. Dip the bird's beak in the warm water to encourage it to drink, you can also dribble it at the edge of the beak, but don't try squirting the water into the birds mouth as it might aspirate it and die or develop pneumonia.

Do not attempt to feed seeds now please


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Valleriani, thanks for helping this little one out. From the general appearance of the bird and the look of the droppings, I think this bid is not tired, but ill. Most times without doing a lot of test we will start them on a broad spectrum antibiotic and hope we can turn the bird around. Is there any way you can get some antibiotics like Ciprofloxacin (Cipro) Trimethoprim/Sulfa (Bactrim, Septra, Cotrimoxazole) or Zithromax (Azithromycin)? Can you also gently open the moth and have a look inside and see if you see any yellowish/cheesy growths there?

Karyn


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Valleriani, I asked dobato to have a look at this thread because the bird seemed to deteriorating rapidly, and Karyn is ver y knowledgeable. 

Please have the bird in a small box, on The hot water bottle which should be wrapped twice in towels - enough wrapping so it is a low heat. Please don't wrap the bird. You want him to be able to move away, so that if he becomes overheated he can choose to move away from the heat

Good luck finding some antibiotics to help your friend, and make sure you keep him hydrated ( dribbles as he tolerates every couple of hours)

Susie


----------

